# Our Leonberger pup



## angie701 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is Breagh, our 7 month old Leo pup. Have never owned a Leonberger before (already have 2 Bernese) but am so smitten with the breed!! Such a sweet nature and so gorgeous!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Gorgeous xx


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

angie701 said:


> This is Breagh, our 7 month old Leo pup. Have never owned a Leonberger before (already have 2 Bernese) but am so smitten with the breed!! Such a sweet nature and so gorgeous!


I want him! He is stunning, so cuddly


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What a beautiful pup :001_wub:


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow what a beauty :thumbup1:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! So big and fluffy and _squashy!_


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Floofy Earsies. Look at the floofy earsies!! :001_wub:


He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Breagh is just totally scrumptious :001_wub:
I've only ever met a couple of Leonbergers and they have all had a stunning personality and gentle nature that matches their good looks.
if I ever owned a large dog it would have to be a Leonberger :thumbup1:


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lovely photo's! 

I have actually met one in real life! I never had a dog at that time though (about 3 years ago) didn't know about the breed and went to someone's house. Long story short I'm face to face with one of these it came above my waist and I was fearing for my life. In the end he was so nice,he thought he was a tiny little thing and even knocked my brother over by mistake when he backed in to him!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful breed , hope you have many happy years together


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Very handsome dogs!
I know a man with five and he takes them to a Costa and sits outside all the dogs lay down around him and everyone comes over to make a fuss he draws in a quite a crowed with his dogs :>

I think may just steal yours if you don't mind :thumbup1::001_cool:


----------



## angie701 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw thanks everyone for your lovely comments about Breagh! I should have explained her name, it means "pretty" in Gaelic. We live up in the Highlands of Scotland so it's not an uncommon name up this way but probably a lot of people haven't heard the name if from elsewhere. 

We think she lives up to her name anyway though we are a little biased! 

Have attached another photo of her with one of our Bernese Daisy.

Prowl, can't imagine having five Leos but bet that would draw quite a crowd lol!!!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful dog.

I met one once. It was still a very young puppy though.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

she's lovely x love her colouring.


----------



## Kite (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful! I've just joined the forum and thought I'd have a look if anyone had Leonbergers because I have a 7 month old pup.. and found your post... Is there any chance she's my girls sister?!! I remember the little girl with the red collar from her litter was to be called Breagh.

Tarn came from Northumberland and her mum was called Orla

They certainly look alike!


----------

